# GRAIN MILLS/Homemade Flour



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Anyone ever had experience using a grain mill? Is there an improvement in flour (bread) flavor over storebought flour?


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear kokopuffs:

I have been using the same flour mill for the last ten years. It is made by Kenwood and it works as an attachement to the Kenwood KM800 mixer that I have. This machine has worked perfectly for me. I wouldn't consider anything else. I use it twice every day.

Freshly ground flour retains its nutrients much better than prepackaged ones that you buy in the market. I have found it also to be better because I can control the coarse of the flour and it allows me also to experiment with different mixes.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Has anyone had experience with the Kitchenaid one? I suppose it's quite similar to papa's attachment for the *Kenwood KM800 mixer/B] isn't it?

[ May 29, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]*


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I would love to have the grain mill. I wonder if it is easy to find grains to mill.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Iza:

Whole, unground grains, can be found at your local health foods store. Check under health food and organic foods in the Yellow Pages.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thnaks Koko I'll check it out before buying the mill.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

To all:

Grain mills can be purchased new/used at the EBAY online auction. I've had great luck with EBAY.

[ June 03, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I've been doing research on attachments for my new Kenwood mixer and pricing out the attachments. The grain mill is on sale at Amazon.com for $59.99 (regular is $94.45). I was tempted to buy it because it's such a good price, but I was having a hard time imagining myself using it. I think I will buy it now after reading this post.

Papa: do you have any of the other attachments? If so, how do you like them?


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Risa:

I love my kenwood and its attachements. If you go to Amazon.com you can read my review of the Kenwood KM800 and of the attachements that I have purchased for it.

This machine is the only one that I recommend on my site and believe me, I do not take that responsibility very easily.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

This is very tempting. Here's my question. It seems that much of successful bread baking depends on the protien level of the flour, ranging anywhere from 10%-14%. If you are milling your own flour how do you know what the protien level is?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

KyleW,

Look here for a comprehensive article on *Flour Analysis And Grading*.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Kyle W:

Honestly, I have no idea! I guess, I have been lucky so far because my bread comes out fine.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Wow cchiu, that's a mouthful. It's full of info and will take some time to digest. Thanks!

Papa, I'm tempted to simply go for it. Worst thing that happes is that I waste $60 on the mixer attachment. I've wasted more on less


----------

